

Archos announces UT 101 and 116 UTS: two tablets running Ubuntu [4/1] - mikecane
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Farchoslounge.net%2FArchos-annonce-les-101-UT-et-116.html

======
mikecane
It is an April Fool's story, of course (not by me!). For a split-second, I
almost believed because Archos would do something like that.

Original French text: [http://archoslounge.net/Archos-annonce-les-101-UT-
et-116.htm...](http://archoslounge.net/Archos-annonce-les-101-UT-et-116.html)

